# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  APC UPS in AWMN Εφαρμογες - Προτασεις

## costas43gr

Για να τα εχουμε ολα μαζεμενα σε ενα σημειο και να μην χανομαστε σε αναζητησεις για αποριες, εφαρμογες σε διαφορα λειτουργικα συστηματα (Linux,Windows, Mikrotik, Mac ....), λυσεις σε πιθανα προβληματα και γενικα σε οτι αφορα τα ups που εχουμε ηδη ή αγορασαμε, προτεινω να συγκεντρωσουμε εδω οτι πληροφορειες - γνωσεις εχει ο καθενας μας.

Αυτα που εχω μεχρι στιγμης απο θεμα manual και καποιον εφαρμογων σε win βρισκοντε στο ftp://ftp.thunder.awmn/APC%20Ups/

Αν μπορει καποιος mod να φερει και οτι αλλο εχει ειπωθει σε αλλα τοπικ καλο θα ηταν.

----------


## antonisk7

καλή η ιδέα σου

----------


## Acinonyx

--- APC Backup UPS RS500 ---

- Έχει τοποθετηθεί πυκνωτής στο παλμοτροφοδοτικό μικρότερου working voltage από ότι χρειάζεται και "σκάει" μετά την εγγύηση.

----------


## simfun

Μπορείς να τα βάλεις και κάπου σε Inet?

----------


## simfun

> Για να τα εχουμε ολα μαζεμενα σε ενα σημειο και να μην χανομαστε σε αναζητησεις για αποριες, εφαρμογες σε διαφορα λειτουργικα συστηματα (Linux,Windows, Mikrotik, Mac ....), λυσεις σε πιθανα προβληματα και γενικα σε οτι αφορα τα ups που εχουμε ηδη ή αγορασαμε, προτεινω να συγκεντρωσουμε εδω οτι πληροφορειες - γνωσεις εχει ο καθενας μας.
> 
> Αυτα που εχω μεχρι στιγμης απο θεμα manual και καποιον εφαρμογων σε win βρισκοντε στο ftp://ftp.thunder.awmn/APC%20Ups/
> 
> Αν μπορει καποιος mod να φερει και οτι αλλο εχει ειπωθει σε αλλα τοπικ καλο θα ηταν.


Μήπως μπορείς να βάλεις τα αρχεία και στο DC, γιατί αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα σύνδεσης στο server σου?

----------


## costas43gr

Τα παντα ειναι και στο DC++.
Ψαχνω επισης και πληροφοριες για τα σειριακα καλωδια και εχω βαλει καποια λινκ.
Αυτο που εχω ειναι το μπλε με κωδικο 940-0020C αλλα ειναι απο το Backup Ups 600αρι και δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ακομα στο SmartUps, αλλα βλεπω οτι γινεται χαμος με τα καλωδια και τα πρωτοκολλα της APC για τους τροπους επικοινωνιας με τα pc αναλογα με τα προγραμματα.
Αν εχει καποιος κατι καλυτερο ας το παραθεσει.

----------


## vegos

Templates/scripts για cacti...

----------


## costas43gr

Λοιπον, βρηκα στοιχεια και κατασκευασα το serial cable για τα Smart-Ups που χρειαζεται για να δουν τα windows και αλλα προγραμματα πληροφοριες και διαχειριση των εν λογω ups.
Εχει κωδικο 940-0024C και λειτουργει κανονικα μεσω του utility των winXp.
Σχεδιο κατασκευης στα γνωστα μερη...

----------


## antonisk7

> Σχεδιο κατασκευης στα γνωστα μερη...


??

----------


## costas43gr

> Σχεδιο κατασκευης στα γνωστα μερη...
> 
> 
> ??


DC++ or ftp://ftp.thunder.awmn/

----------


## costas43gr

Μια δοκιμη ακομη για ενα προγραμμα απο εδω http://www.apcupsd.org/
Δουλευει μια χαρα με το καλωδιο πιο πανω και δινει πολλες πληροφοριες για το ups.
Δεν εχω καταφερει ακομα το web interface που μπορει να δειχνει πιο ωραια τα στοιχεια....
Φυσικα ειναι και για Win και Linux αν και πιο πολλα εχω βρει για το δευτερο οπως και ο Vegos.

----------


## antonisk7

τελικα ποιο σχεδιο ειναι το σωστο γιατι αλλα αντι αλλων τα βλέπω...

----------


## vegos

> τελικα ποιο σχεδιο ειναι το σωστο γιατι αλλα αντι αλλων τα βλέπω...


Εγώ έχω αυτό με τα 4 καλώδια, και παίζει μια χαρά....

Πιθανότατα και το άλλο, σωστό είναι...

----------


## costas43gr

Εχω δοκιμασει και δουλευει οπως ειπα και πιο πανω αυτο που εχω στο dc++, για το αλλο δεν ξερω.
Παντως υπαρχουν πολλα ειδη για καθε μοντελο και για διαφορα ειδη προγραμματων.
Αυτο αναφερει οτι ειναι αντιγραφη του original 940-0024C. Αυτους κωδικους γραφουν επανω στα φις απο την APC.

----------


## Magnum

> --- APC Backup UPS RS500 ---
> 
> - Έχει τοποθετηθεί πυκνωτής στο παλμοτροφοδοτικό μικρότερου working voltage από ότι χρειάζεται και "σκάει" μετά την εγγύηση.


Μήπως το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχει και το BR 500 ?

_Τώρα είδα ότι είναι το ίδιο μοντέλο  θυμόμουν το Product ID που έχει από κάτω..._ 

Έχω ένα τέτοιο το οποίο δεν φορτίζει την μπαταρία και είναι πλέον εκτός εγγύησης, από την APC μου είπαν ότι δεν το επισκευάζουν.

Έίναι το 3ο που ξέρω και το οποίο χαλάει έτσι !

Μήπως υπάρχει σωτηρία ?

----------


## antonisk7

ρε παίδες έφτιαξα το καλώδιο με τα 4 καλωδιάκια σωστα, αλλα το ups δεν το βλεπει το pc... Ερωτήσεις τα υπόλοιπα καλωδιάκια πρέπει να είναι συνδεδεμένα 1-1 ? Το μπλεντάζ το κόβω? Θέλει μήπως κανένα driver?

----------


## vegos

> ρε παίδες έφτιαξα το καλώδιο με τα 4 καλωδιάκια σωστα, αλλα το ups δεν το βλεπει το pc... Ερωτήσεις τα υπόλοιπα καλωδιάκια πρέπει να είναι συνδεδεμένα 1-1 ? Το μπλεντάζ το κόβω? Θέλει μήπως κανένα driver?


Τίποτα άλλο. Μόνο αυτά τα καλώδια.

Σε linux, δούλεψε με το apcupsd (http://www.apcupsd.com). Στο apcupsd.conf βάλε τα εξής:

UPSCABLE smart
UPSTYPE apcsmart
DEVICE /dev/ttySx (τη σεριακή σου -- ξεκινάνε από 0 η com1 κοκ)

Ξεκίνα το service apcupsd, και μετά δώσε ένα apcaccess για να δεις τι σου δείνει ή μην ξεκινήσεις στο service, και τρέξε το apctest.


 ::

----------


## vegos

Ξέχασα να πω.

Αν κάνεις compile το apcupsd, κάντο με --enable-cgi-bin ώστε να σου φτιάξει και ένα ωραίο web interface για το ups σου...

Δες εδώ: http://www.magla.awmn/cgi-bin/upsstats.cgi

----------


## papashark

> Μια μικρή παρατήρηση σε όσους έχουν πάρει στα χέρια τους τα UPS… 
> 
> Έχω ξεχάσει τόσο καιρό να το αναφέρω… 
> 
> *Manual Calibration* 
> Καθότι οι μπαταρίες στα μηχανήματα είναι καινούριες θα πρέπει να κάνετε ένα calibration. Καλύτερα το manual παρά αυτό από το Software. 
> Θα φορτίσετε πλήρως τις μπαταριές και μετά χωρίς το serial καλώδιο (αν έχετε τότε το αποσυνδέετε έτσι ώστε να μην επικοινωνεί με το APC software) και την τροφοδοσία θα βάλετε ένα φορτίο πάνω στο ups (κατά προτίμηση λάμπα 100WATT ας πούμε για να ξέρουμε πάνω κάτω πόσα watt έχουμε.. όχι βάση των μετρήσεων του software) και θα μετρήσετε με το ρολόι πόσο κρατάει. 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τον παρακάτω πίνακα θα πρέπει να κρατήσει περίπου 2 ώρες και 52 λεπτά. 
> ...


http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=12973

----------


## costas43gr

Στην προηγουμενη σελιδα η φωτογραφια με ονομα *smartcable_153.jpg* ειναι για το καλωδιο που χρειαζεται για να δει το mikrotik σε μια serial port το smart Ups και να ενεργοποιηθει το σχετικο plugin μεσα απο το winbox για monitoring and test του ups.

----------


## antonisk7

λοιπόν έφτιαξα το καλώδιο και όλα λειτουργούν τέλεια , ευτυχώς μου άνοιξε τα μάτια ο costas43gr καθώς θεώρησα ότι male και female έχουν την ίδια αρίθμηση , πράγμα που δεν ισχύει (...γενικώς  ::  ) . Έβαλα το powerchute agent, server, console και ολα οκ, εχει αρκετές ρυθμίσεις και όμορφα πράγματα. Το μόνο ειναι ότι λέει ότι η μπαταρία είναι 7 χρόνια παλιά. 2 ενδεχόμενα, ή όντως είναι παλιά , ή δεν ρυθμίστηκε το μηχάνημα στη νέα ημερομηνία όταν την άλλαξαν. Για δείτε το και οι υπόλοιποι τι λέει.

----------


## dimkasta

ένα απλό αγοραστό καλώδιο null-modem θα κάνει δουλειά?

----------


## vegos

> ένα απλό αγοραστό καλώδιο null-modem θα κάνει δουλειά?


Όχι. Μάλιστα, αν συνδέσεις το null modem, μόλις πας να ανοίξεις τη σειριακή, θα σου κλείνει το ups (!).

----------


## vegos

> Το μόνο ειναι ότι λέει ότι η μπαταρία είναι 7 χρόνια παλιά. 2 ενδεχόμενα, ή όντως είναι παλιά, ή δεν ρυθμίστηκε το μηχάνημα στη νέα ημερομηνία όταν την άλλαξαν. Για δείτε το και οι υπόλοιποι τι λέει.


Aπλώς δεν έχει ρυθμιστεί....

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dimkasta
> 
> ένα απλό αγοραστό καλώδιο null-modem θα κάνει δουλειά?
> 
> 
> Όχι. Μάλιστα, αν συνδέσεις το null modem, μόλις πας να ανοίξεις τη σειριακή, θα σου κλείνει το ups (!).


Έχω δει να κάνει και reset το PC….  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

παίδες υπομονή μέχρι αύριο , μαλλον βρήκα άκρη να παραγγείλουμε με ομαδική φτηνά τετοια καλώδια (με κόστος που να μην αξίζει να μπλέξει κανείς με κολλητήρια)

----------


## dimkasta

Έχει φτιάξει κανείς κάτι σε snmp/prtg/mrtg?
Το πιο πάνω τα υποστηρίζει αυτά?

----------


## dimkasta

> παίδες υπομονή μέχρι αύριο , μαλλον βρήκα άκρη να παραγγείλουμε με ομαδική φτηνά τετοια καλώδια (με κόστος που να μην αξίζει να μπλέξει κανείς με κολλητήρια)


Κανένα νέο?

----------


## antonisk7

> Κανένα νέο?


δευτέρα θα μάθουμε

----------


## sokratisg

> παίδες υπομονή μέχρι αύριο , μαλλον βρήκα άκρη να παραγγείλουμε με ομαδική φτηνά τετοια καλώδια (με κόστος που να μην αξίζει να μπλέξει κανείς με κολλητήρια)


Ενδιαφέρομαι για κάτι τέτοιο οπωσδήποτε. Εάν βρεις κάτι ανάλογο count me in για ένα κομμάτι.

----------


## antonisk7

Σωκράτη δες και αυτό http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25352

----------


## vegos

> Έχει φτιάξει κανείς κάτι σε snmp/prtg/mrtg?
> Το πιο πάνω τα υποστηρίζει αυτά?


Eβαλα πιο πάνω το script για cacti.
Για mrtg έχω φτιάξει μερικά, δεν είναι τίποτα τρομερό.

Παίζουν όλα ΟΚ (προϋποθέτει apcupsd).

----------


## antonisk7

> παίδες υπομονή μέχρι αύριο , μαλλον βρήκα άκρη να παραγγείλουμε με ομαδική φτηνά τετοια καλώδια (με κόστος που να μην αξίζει να μπλέξει κανείς με κολλητήρια


Άκυρο τελικά , ψάχτηκαν κατάλογοι αλλα δεν βρέθηκε αντιστοιχία. Μόνη λυση η ιδιοκατασκευή για το communication cable.

----------


## costas43gr

Αν δεν μπορει καποιος να κατασκευασει τοτε το καλωδιο, ας μου πει να το φτιαξω εγω, ειτε με δικα του υλικα, ειτε με δικα μου που θα αγορασω εγω.

Αυτα που χρειαζονται ειναι 1 x φις DB9-Male(Αρσενικο) και 1 x DB9-F-Male(Θηλυκο) με τα καπακια τους καθως και 1-2 μετρα, αναλογα ποσο θελει ο καθενας, καλωδιο πλακε τηλεφωνου 4 αγωγων.

Τα σχεδια υπαρχουν σε προηγουμενο ποστ, διαλεξτε γιατι το θελετε και ποιο σχεδιο κανει για τον σκοπο αυτο.
Στειλτε μυνημα pm για οτι θελετε.

(Edit : Ξεχασα, δεν εχω εταιρια, μαγαζι ή οτι αλλο, σπιτικα κουλουρακια φτιαχνω....  ::  )

----------


## costas43gr

Ενα απλο και βασικο βοηθημα για οποιον θελει να πειραματιστει λιγο με τις ρυθμισεις του ups και π.χ. να το κανει αθορυβο ακομα κι οταν κοπει το ρευμα, σταματοντας το σφυριγμα.
Οι επιλογες ειναι αρκετες και αν εχετε ορεξη σκαλιστε το.....  ::

----------


## geomanous

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dimkasta
> 
> Έχει φτιάξει κανείς κάτι σε snmp/prtg/mrtg?
> Το πιο πάνω τα υποστηρίζει αυτά?
> 
> 
> Eβαλα πιο πάνω το script για cacti.
> Για mrtg έχω φτιάξει μερικά, δεν είναι τίποτα τρομερό.
> 
> Παίζουν όλα ΟΚ (προϋποθέτει apcupsd).



Εχεις ανεβασει πουθενα τα script η/και το conf file για mrtg???

----------


## vegos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vegos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dimkasta
> 
> ...


Όχι, αλλά πάρε μια ιδέα πως να το κάνεις:

Πχ για να βγάλεις στατιστικά του φορτίου του ups:

mrtg.cfg:



```
# UPS LOAD
Target[upsload]: `/etc/mrtg/ups-load`
Options[upsload]: growright,gauge,noinfo
Title[upsload]: APC 1400VA UPS Load
MaxBytes[upsload]: 100
YLegend[upsload]: %   
ShortLegend[upsload]: %
LegendO[upsload]: Load:
Legend2[upsload]: APC UPS Load (%)
```

ups-load:



```
apcaccess |grep "LOADPCT  :"|awk {' print $3 '}
```

Κάπως έτσι...

----------


## costas43gr

*Ας μαζευτουν οσοι θελουν και να μου πουν ποσα καλωδια θελουν να φτιαξω με κοστος 1€. 
Το εχω δοκιμασει και σε pc win & σε mikrotik και δουλευει αψογα. 
Αν σας ενδιαφερει πειτε, να ανοιξουμε νεα ενοτητα.

Το καλωδιο θα εχει αυτην τη μορφη.*

----------


## papashark

> *Ας μαζευτουν οσοι θελουν και να μου πουν ποσα καλωδια θελουν να φτιαξω με κοστος 1€. 
> Το εχω δοκιμασει και σε pc win & σε mikrotik και δουλευει αψογα. 
> Αν σας ενδιαφερει πειτε, να ανοιξουμε νεα ενοτητα.*


Eμένα με ενδιαφέρει για 2 τεμ.  ::

----------


## argi

Noμίζω πως πιο χρήσιμο είναι να κάνουμε ένα workshop, κάποιος να αναλάβει να φέρει τα υλικά, κάμποσοι να φέρουμε εργαλεία, και όποιος θέλει να φτιάξει μόνος του ο καλώδιο του... Έτσι και χαβαλές θα γίνει, και ο costas που ευγενικα προσφέρθηκε δεν θα φάει τα νιάτα του φτιάχνονντας καλώδια, και θα μάθουμε και 2-3 πράγματα όσοι φοβούνται το κολλητήρι και σε κάθε περίπτωση θα φύγουνε με την χαρά ότι τα καταφέραν μόνοι τους... 

Το παρόν θα μπορούσε να συνδυαστεί με εργαστήριο για Omni όπως έχουμε κατά καιρούς κάνει και για καλά κολλήτά καλώδια... Tα εργαλεία είναι τα ίδια και η ανάγκη διαρκής νομίζω... 

@rg!

----------


## costas43gr

Βγηκε νεα εκδοση του προγραμματος apcupsd , περισσοτερα εδω http://www.apcupsd.com/
Υπαρχει στον ftp μου και στο dc++ για οποιον θελει να το κατεβασει απο εκει. Το αρχειο ειναι *winapcupsd-3.14.0.exe*

----------


## costas43gr

Σχετικά με την παραλαβή των νέων UPS APC SamrtUps 1400 με την κάρτα SmartSlot Web/SNMP Management Card AP9606 και για το πως θα την δώσουμε ip στην κάρτα για να έχουμε την διαχείριση και όλα τα σχετικά που κάνει η εν λόγο κάρτα, πρέπει να κάνουμε τα εξής :

1. Στο πίσω μέρος όπου είναι η κάρτα, υπάρχει ένα κουμπάκι για να κάνουμε reset την κάρτα για να αφαιρέσει ότι έχει ο προηγούμενος κάτοχος.

2. Φτιάχνουμε *ΑΠΑΡΑΊΤΗΤΑ το σειριακό καλώδιο 940-0024C* που αναφέρετε σε προηγούμενες σελίδες και ρυθμίζουμε την σειριακή που θα το συνδέσουμε έτσι ..2400/8/none/1.

3. Ανοίγουμε το hyper terminal ή όποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα έχουμε στον υπολογιστή μας γιαυτό τον σκοπό και επιλέγουμε την πόρτα όπου έχουμε συνδέσει το καλώδιο με το ups.

4. Πατώντας μια φορά enter αν όλα είναι σωστά συνδεόμενα θα μας ζητήσει *user name και password οπού τα default είναι apc/apc* .

5. Απο εδώ και κάτω αρχίζει το configuration του ups και της κάρτας μέσω του σειριακού, όπου βλέποντας τις επιλογές κάνουμε τα απαραίτητα για να δώσουμε ip που θέλουμε να έχει για να το διαχειριζόμαστε.

6. Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι η επιλογή *2-Network* για να ρυθμίσουμε την ip, mask, gateway...τα βήματα είναι πολύ απλά όπως θα δείτε και δεν έχουν κάποια δυσκολία στον χειρισμό.(κάθε επιλογή έχει επεξήγηση και είναι σαν να ρωτάει - απαντάει)

7. Εφόσον έχουμε δώσει την επιθυμητή ip κάνουμε logout όπως μας ζητάει για να πάρει τα νέα στοιχειά και μετά ανοίγουμε το πρόγραμμα περιήγησης που έχουμε, δίνοντας στην διεύθυνση, την ip που καταχωρήσαμε στο configuration της κάρτας.

Καλή επιτυχία.

Οτι αρχείο χρειάζεστε, καθώς και οδηγίες , manual και άλλα, είναι στον ftp μου.

----------


## septic

να ρωτησω.. εχω ενα mustek1000 συνδεδεμενο με usb σε winxp.

παιζει καμια πατεντα να δω το ups με το ups winxp monitor ?

γιατι οποτε κανω install το software τις mustek το pc δεν κανει shutdown.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


υ.σ. η motherbd δεν εχει serial ports

----------


## costas43gr

Δεν έχω τέτοιο για να το δοκιμάσω, αλλά κάτι με τους drivers και το πρόγραμμα μου φαινετε....για ψάξε στον googli...  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Οτιδήποτε χρειάζεστε από κάποιο αρχείο (πρόγραμμα ή manual), υπάρχει στον ftp μου, έχω τουλάχιστον αυτά που έψαχνα σχετικά με την κάρτα.

Δοκίμασα και με τον wizard αλλά δεν το βρίσκει, μάλλον γιατί είχα περάσει ip, αλλά έπρεπε να πατήσω και το reset την ώρα που έκανε αναζήτηση το πρόγραμμα την mac της κάρτας. (Το είχα στην αποθήκη και δεν μπόρεσα να το κάνω....)

Πάντως η ποιο σίγουρη και απλή λύση είναι με το σειριακό καλώδιο, κάνει τα πάντα.....και χωρίς κάρτα.

----------


## costas43gr

Βρήκα και μερικά script για τα γραφήματα παρακολούθησης του ups στο cacti.

----------


## kinglyr

Για κοιτάχτε μια τρύπα που διάβασα στο inet για την κάρτα που πέρνει το APC (https://sizone.org/~math/utils/apc9606-backdoor.html)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
List: bugtraq
Subject: Re: APC 9606 SmartSlot Web/SNMP management card "backdoor"
From: brandon pierce <brandonp () insynclh ! com>
Date: 2004-02-18 16:58:43
Message-ID: 20040218165843.31118.qmail () www ! securityfocus ! com
[Download message RAW]

In-Reply-To: <[email protected]>

Just tested on a client's Symmetra RM 12000 and had some interesting results with the \
following setup:

Model Number: AP9617
Manufacture Date: 12/20/2002
Hardware Revision: A10

Symmetra APP Ver: 120
Symmetra APP Date: 12/09/2002

AOS Card Ver: 120
AOS Card Date: 12/10/2002

There are a few side notes that should be noted:

The backdoor login does NOT show up in the event log for the system.

If the telnet session using the backdoor login is terminated with ^] then the session \
can be resumed simply by using telnet to sign back in with NO authentication. This \
even works if attempting to resume the session from a different IP address.

> *** Background:
> APC (American Power Conversion) SmartSwitch and UPS (uninterruptible power
> supply) products have a Web and SNMP management card installed that permits
> local serial console, TELNET, web and SNMP management, monitoring and
> mains power control of attached devices.
> 
> 
> *** The Problem:
> APC SmartSlot Web/SNMP management cards have a "backdoor" password that can
> be abused to extract plain text username/password details for all accounts
> and hence gain unauthorised full control of the device.
> 
> Tested vulnerable:
> SmartUPS 3000RM with AP9606 AOS v3.2.1 and SmartUPS App v3.2.6
> MasterSwitch AP9212 with AP9606 AOS v3.0.3 and MasterSwitch App v2.2.0
> 
> 
> *** Description:
> The "backdoor" password is designed for use by the factory for initial
> configuration of the card, e.g. MAC Address, Serial Number etc. However, it
> is possible to dump the contents of EEPROM which amongst other things
> stores the account usernames and passwords.
> 
> The "backdoor" password is accepted via either the local serial port or
> TELNET. Use of the password on the web interface does not appear to be
> possible.
> 
> 
> *** To recreate (typical example):
> Connect a console to the serial port or TELNET to the card. At the username
> prompt use any username. The password is all alphabetic characters and is
> case sensitive: TENmanUFactOryPOWER
> 
> At the selection prompt, type 13 and press return. Type the byte address of
> the EEPROM location to view, e.g. 1d0 and press return. Look carefully for
> the username and password pairs. Different firmware revisions may have the
> account details at different EEPROM locations. The accounts in the example
> below are the default accounts after their passwords have been changed.
> Username: apc Password: BBCCDDEEF
> Username: device	Password: AAAABBBBB
> 
> Press return to get back to the Factory Menu and press ctrl-A to logout.
> You can now TELNET to the card again and use the account details you've
> just recovered to log into and control the device.
> 
> You should use the other selections with extreme care. You may cause
> irrepairable damage and will most certainly invalidate any warranty.
> The EEPROM also contains other user-configurable options in either plain
> text or binary encoded form. They are not detailed in this advisory.
> 
> Example:
> 
> [[email protected] root]# telnet 192.168.1.1
> Trying 192.168.1.1...
> Connected to 192.168.1.1.
> Escape character is '^]'.
> 
> User Name : phade
> Password : TENmanUFactOryPOWER
> 
> Factory Menu
> <CTRL-A> to exit
> 
> 1AP9606
> 2WA0044004472
> 3G9
> 410/25/2000
> 500 C0 B7 A2 C8 2D
> 6v3.2.1
> 7A
> 8A
> 9192.168.1.1
> A255.255.255.0
> B192.168.1.254
> C
> D
> E
> F
> G
> 
> Selection> 13
> 
> Enter byte address in Hex(XXXX): 1d0
> 
> 01D0 FF 50 46 61 70 63 00 FF .PFapc..
> 01D8 FF FF FF FF FF FF 42 42 ......BB
> 01E0 43 43 44 44 45 45 46 00 CCDDEEF.
> 01E8 FF 64 65 76 69 63 65 00 .device.
> 01F0 FF FF FF FF 41 41 41 41 ....AAAA
> 01F8 42 42 42 42 42 00 FF 61 BBBBB..a
> 0200 64 6D 69 6E 20 75 73 65 dmin use
> 0208 72 20 70 68 72 61 73 65 r phrase
> 0210 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ........
> 0218 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ........
> 0220 64 65 76 69 63 65 20 75 device u
> 0228 73 65 72 20 70 68 72 61 ser phra
> 0230 73 65 00 FF FF FF FF FF se......
> 0238 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ........
> 0240 FF 00 00 FF FF FF FF 21 .......!
> 0248 56 00 00 00 00 00 00 55 V......U
> 
> <sp>nxt,b-bck,p-pch,other-exit
> 
> 
> *** Workaround/fix: 
> Ensure that access to the local serial port is physically restricted and
> disable the TELNET interface as described in the device documentation. A
> patched version of the firmware which requires the management password
> to be entered before accessing the factory settings may be available
> from APC.
> 
> 
> *** Vendor status:
> APC were first notified six months ago on 12th August 2003 and were
> initially helpful in patching the problem. However, after testing a couple
> of beta fixes I've heard nothing for over 3 months.
> 
> Dave Tarbatt,
> http://null.sniffing.net/
> 
> 
> --=-KV1stT8YdRNcY3VGzrOj--

----------


## kinglyr

Έχει κάποιος καταλάβει τι διαφορά έχει το AP9606 με το AP9617?

----------


## geomanous

Σε τι κατασταση βρισκονται αραγε τα ups της παλιας ομαδικης....

Εμενα παντως σημερα κρατησε 15 λεπτα σε μια διακοπη ρευματος με load 20%. Μηπως ειναι λιγο.

(sorry που ειμαι λιγο εκτος θεματος, αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι αλλο σχετικο για το συγκεκριμενο ups)

----------


## The Undertaker

33% load τα καινούρια 1400VA και με 480watt pc + 17'' crt + 22'' crt = 40min
μόνο κακό είναι ότι πέφτει γρήγορα ο μετρητής..

----------


## nikolas_350

Έχει κάνει 1-2 κύκλους φόρτισης εκφόρτωσης;
Έχεις κάνει calibration ;
Σε εμένα δοκιμή πρώτη με φορτίο 80 watts περίπου 4 ώρες 
Δοκιμή 2 με router & server 170 – 190 watts κάτι παραπάνω από ώρα

Edit : σε ένα pc με xp και έχοντας φορτώσει σωρηδόν ότι σχετικό πρόγραμμα βρήκα για το ups και έχοντας το σειριακό καλώδιο, το pc έκλεινε κάθε 10 λεπτά ενώ δεν έπαιρνε καν ρεύμα από το ups.  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> Έχει κάνει 1-2 κύκλους φόρτισης εκφόρτωσης;
> Έχεις κάνει calibration ;
> Σε εμένα δοκιμή πρώτη με φορτίο 80 watts περίπου 4 ώρες 
> Δοκιμή 2 με router & server 170 – 190 watts κάτι παραπάνω από ώρα


έχει κάνει παραπάνω γιατί έσπασε ο διάολος το ποδάρι του και 1 μέρα αφού το πήρα άρχισε η απεργία της ΔΕΗ. 
calibration όχι καθώς ή λάθος καλώδιο πήραμε ή η 9606 τα τίναξε..
άλλωστε μαζί με τις οθόνες υπολογίζω κάπου 400wat. (εντάξει, το hec μπορεί να λέει ότι είναι 480watt αλλά ποτέ δεν δουλεύει τέρμα...και με 2 οθόνες 17 και 22 ίντσες τα 40 - 50 λεπτά φαίνονται μια χαρά)

----------


## nikolas_350

Η ερώτηση μου πήγαινε στον geomanous αλλά μετά είδα που λέει “τα ups της παλιάς ομαδικής....” οπότε άκυρο. 
Το σειριακό καλώδιο είναι άσχετο από την 9606,
Με παίδεψε και εμένα στην αρχή για το setup αλλά τώρα μια χαρά δουλεύει.

----------


## geomanous

> Έχει κάνει 1-2 κύκλους φόρτισης εκφόρτωσης;
> Έχεις κάνει calibration ;
> Σε εμένα δοκιμή πρώτη με φορτίο 80 watts περίπου 4 ώρες 
> Δοκιμή 2 με router & server 170 – 190 watts κάτι παραπάνω από ώρα
> 
> Edit : σε ένα pc με xp και έχοντας φορτώσει σωρηδόν ότι σχετικό πρόγραμμα βρήκα για το ups και έχοντας το σειριακό καλώδιο, το pc έκλεινε κάθε 10 λεπτά ενώ δεν έπαιρνε καν ρεύμα από το ups.


Τι να σου πω τωρα?... Δεν ξερω.

1-2 κυκλους δεν εχει κανει προσφατα... προφανως, γιατι αν ειχε κανει δεν θα ειχε 300 μερες uptime o server παιρνει ρευμα απο αυτο.
Πανω του εχω 3 pc, αλλα ολα πολυ χαμηλης καταναλωσης και εναν dsl modem. Οταν το ειχα παρει... τοοοοοτεεεεεεε ειχα κανει δοκιμη με μια μεγαλη λαμπα και ηταν αναμενομενα τα αποτελεσματα, αλλα ειμαστε 1,5 χρονο μετα... (αν δεν απατωμαι) και ειχα καλα αποτελεσματα....

Στις 12/11/06 εγραφα....



> http://pinouts.ru/DevicesCables/apc_...e_pinout.shtml
> 
> Αυτο το καλωδιο πρεπει να φτιαξει κανεις??? Εγω που το εχω φτιαξει γιατι δεν θελει να επικοινωνησει με το ups με τιποτα???
> Εχω δει διαφορες ιδεες για pinout... Τελικα εχει κανει κανεις καποια υλοποιηση που να δουλευει????
> 
> ΑΚΥΡΟ....
> 
> Παντως σε test με λαμπα 150w αρχισε να σφυραει συνεχως μετα απο 1h 36min.
> Επειδη μου εσπασε το νευρικο συστημα το σταματησα εκει... αλλα... λεμε τωρα.

----------


## The Undertaker

βασικά μετά από μια διακοπή, κάρτα γιοκ..

----------


## nikolas_350

Εμένα μου έκανε το εξής παράδοξο.
Ενώ έκανε link σε όλα τα ports του switch μόνο σε ένα ήταν act και είχε επικοινωνία. Με της πολλές διακοπές κάποιο έκανε reset και τώρα είναι ο.κ.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Το καλώδιο είναι απλό να το κατασκευάσετε, έχω οδηγίες εδώ μέσα και κάνει τα ιδία με την κάρτα σε διαχείριση με το apcupsd πρόγραμμα. Μέχρι στιγμής η κάρτα είναι στο 1000αρι και δουλεύει.
Οσο για τον αν κρατάει το νέο, στην αρχή κράτησε κανονικά, όσο και ο παλιό αλλά μια φορά, στην πρώτη δοκιμή και μετά με 17% φορτίο αναβοσβήνει η μπάρα των led της μπαταρίας, σφυρίζει και καπουτ....αδειάζει σε 5 λεπτά .

Δεν ξέρω τι πρόβλημα είναι αυτό, το έχει και κάποιος άλλος ? Δείχνει ότι την φορτίζει την μπαταριά και με το powercut της apc φαίνονται όλα καλά, αλλά μόλις τραβήξεις τα 220 και πάει στην μπαταριά πατώνει σε χρόνο dt.

----------


## costas43gr

> Έχει κάνει 1-2 κύκλους φόρτισης εκφόρτωσης;
> Έχεις κάνει calibration ;
> Σε εμένα δοκιμή πρώτη με φορτίο 80 watts περίπου 4 ώρες 
> Δοκιμή 2 με router & server 170 – 190 watts κάτι παραπάνω από ώρα
> 
> Edit : σε ένα pc με xp και έχοντας φορτώσει σωρηδόν ότι σχετικό πρόγραμμα βρήκα για το ups και έχοντας το σειριακό καλώδιο, το pc έκλεινε κάθε 10 λεπτά ενώ δεν έπαιρνε καν ρεύμα από το ups.


Νικόλα δεν έχει σημασία αν παίρνει ρεύμα το πισι από το ups, δεν το ελέγχει , το ups δίνει σήμα μέσω του σειριακού στο pc να κλείσει γιατί με αυτό είναι συνδεόμενο. Αν θες να κάνεις δοκιμές, καλύτερα συνέδεσε το ups με το σειριακό σε έναν φορητό.

----------


## The Undertaker

> Το καλώδιο είναι απλό να το κατασκευάσετε, έχω οδηγίες εδώ μέσα και κάνει τα ιδία με την κάρτα σε διαχείριση με το apcupsd πρόγραμμα. Μέχρι στιγμής η κάρτα είναι στο 1000αρι και δουλεύει.
> Οσο για τον αν κρατάει το νέο, στην αρχή κράτησε κανονικά, όσο και ο παλιό αλλά μια φορά, στην πρώτη δοκιμή και μετά με 17% φορτίο αναβοσβήνει η μπάρα των led της μπαταρίας, σφυρίζει και καπουτ....αδειάζει σε 5 λεπτά .
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι πρόβλημα είναι αυτό, το έχει και κάποιος άλλος ? Δείχνει ότι την φορτίζει την μπαταριά και με το powercut της apc φαίνονται όλα καλά, αλλά μόλις τραβήξεις τα 220 και πάει στην μπαταριά πατώνει σε χρόνο dt.


δεν ισχύει ακριβώς...τα led του ups λένε την μισή αλήθεια.. αν και πάλι δεν κόπηκε το ρεύμα κώστα να σου πω ακριβώς, φτάνει πάνω από μισή ώρα uptime. παρόλα αυτά το ups δείχνει να πέφτει από τα 5 στο 1 λαμπάκι μέσα σε 10' και μετά σφυρίζει συνέχεια για τουλάχιστον 20- 25' ακόμα παρόλο που στις προδιαγραφές λέει ότι έχει 2-3 λεπτά ζωής..
πάντως αν είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι το καλώδιο που πήραμε με τα καινούρια δουλεύει νικόλα πέρνα μια βόλτα από την δουλεια να το δούμε...  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Σε εμένα δουλεύει μια χαρά. 
Ο costas έχει κάνει εξαιρετική δουλειά με την συλλογή οτιδήποτε χρειασθεί κανείς σε πρόγραμμα , manual. 
Ακόμα και χωρίς πρόγραμμα μόνο με hyper terminal το ups είναι πλήρως παραμετροποιήσιμο.

----------


## costas43gr

Γιώργο, αν λες για το σειριακό καλώδιο, εμένα τουλάχιστον δεν υπήρχε μέσα, για το χειροποίητο λέω ότι δουλεύει με όλα τα smart ups και με όλα τα προγράμματα που έχω δοκιμάσει.(Εχει γίνει δοκιμή σε 500αρι, 1000αρι & 1400αρι και μέσω mikrotik και το βλέπει κανονικά.)

----------


## The Undertaker

νικόλα, το ξέρω... το ups δεν είναι πρωτόγνωρο.είχα την τύχη να συναντηθώ και με ένα 16kVA..  ::  
κώστα, εμένα είχε ένα άσχετο καλώδιο μαύρο μέσα..9 πινς αλλά όχι apc.

----------


## costas43gr

> νικόλα, το ξέρω... το ups δεν είναι πρωτόγνωρο.είχα την τύχη να συναντηθώ και με ένα 16kVA..  
> κώστα, εμένα είχε ένα άσχετο καλώδιο μαύρο μέσα..9 πινς αλλά όχι apc.


ΜΗΝ το βάλεις αν είναι απλό σειριακό, θα γίνει ζημιά λέει στην APC....  ::  
Ούτε τον Null modem κάνει. (Τι στα λέω τοχεις ψάξει...  ::  )

----------


## The Undertaker

βασικά έχεις κανένα περισσευούμενο; μπας και κάνουμε δουλειά..

----------


## costas43gr

> βασικά έχεις κανένα περισσευούμενο; μπας και κάνουμε δουλειά..


Σου φτιάχνω ένα σε 3 λεπτά, να στο αφήσω κάπου να το πάρεις όμως, λόγο δουλειάς είναι λίγο μακριά το Ηράκλειο...  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

κερνάω καφέ στο κέντρο αύριο. ψήνεσαι;
χτύπα ένα τηλέφωνο..  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> κερνάω καφέ στο κέντρο αύριο. ψήνεσαι;
> χτύπα ένα τηλέφωνο..


Στο έχω έτοιμο το καλώδιο, αλλά για κέντρο δεν μπορώ, στείλε πμ να στο αφήσω κάπου Ν.Κοσμο ή Καλλιθέα.

----------


## chrismarine

Κώστα εχω ένα mge ellipse premium 800 το οποίο έχει θήρα rj12 πίσω γράφει com , βρήκα ένα link για κατασκευή serial rj12-db9 αν δεν είναι σωστό υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνω ζημιά στο ups? 
http://www.mcsi.re/cables/mgeups.html

----------


## costas43gr

Χρήστο, η MGE εξαγόρασε την APC οπότε από λίγο που κοίταξα, επικρατεί ένα μπάχαλο με τα μοντέλα και το software..
Ψάξε λίγο στο ίντερνετ με το μοντέλο ακριβώς που έχεις, ή δώσε μου κι εμένα ινφο να το δω. Μην βάζεις ότι να'ναι αν δεν σιγουρευτείς τι πόρτα είναι.

----------


## costas43gr

Απ'οτι παρατήρησα στο σχέδιο που έδωσες, αν το φτιάξεις με προσοχή και βάλεις rj11 clips, λογικά δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με την σειριακή. Δεν δίνει κάποια τάση, απλός τα σήματα απο και προς την σειριακή εκμεταλλευετε, όπως και το APC, που είναι σχεδόν ίδιο με μια αλλαγή σε κάποια πόδια.

----------


## chrismarine

rj11 η rj12 ποια η διαφορά ? έτσι από λίγο που έψαξα δείχνει πως το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο συνοδεύονταν με rj12-db9,rj12-usb !!!

----------


## nikolas_350

Είναι το ίδιο βύσμα αλλά το RJ12 έχει και τα 6 pin , το RJ 11 έχει τυφλά τα 2 ακριανά pin.
http://www.tcswnc.com/RJ11%20and%20RJ45 ... ectors.htm
αν και τα σχέδιο θα σε μπερδέψει λίγο.

----------


## costas43gr

rj11 = 4 pins rj12 = 6 pins χονδρικά απ'οτι κατάλαβα.
Υπάρχουν και τα αντίστοιχα κλιπς με 4 και 6 υποδοχές, εκ των οποίων 6αρι δεν έχω δει .
Βασικά στο δικό σου κύκλωμα και με το 4αρι κλιπς δουλεύει και μπαίνει στην υποδοχή εξίσου το ίδιο. Νομίζω το έχουμε κάνει με τον Νίκο σε ένα 1000αρι MGE που έχουμε στο χωριό το καλώδιο και έχει δουλέψει με το pc και το πρόγραμμα της MGE αν θυμάμαι καλά...

----------


## The Undertaker

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από The Undertaker
> 
> κερνάω καφέ στο κέντρο αύριο. ψήνεσαι;
> χτύπα ένα τηλέφωνο.. 
> 
> 
> Στο έχω έτοιμο το καλώδιο, αλλά για κέντρο δεν μπορώ, στείλε πμ να στο αφήσω κάπου Ν.Κοσμο ή Καλλιθέα.


καλά που περίμενα να πάρεις...  ::   ::  ναι καλλιθέα στη δημοσθένους. ή στον ταύρο;
για τα βύσματα...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RJ11,_RJ14,_RJ25

----------


## chrismarine

θα το προσπαθήσω αύριο και θα αναφέρω αποτελέσματα !ελπίζω να μην το λαμπαδιάσω  ::  όντως κατέβασα το software της mge πιστεύω όμως να δουλέψει και με των windows ,thanks αν και λίγο off topic μιας και αναφέρεστε σε apc ups  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

---double.. υπάρχει ποιο πάνω.... κοίτα να δεις... δεν είχα δει ότι το είχα ξαναγράψει...

----------


## costas43gr

[quote=The Undertaker][quote=costas43gr][quote="The Undertaker":2gdv0xmn]κερνάω καφέ στο κέντρο αύριο. ψήνεσαι;
χτύπα ένα τηλέφωνο..  :: [/quote]
Στο έχω έτοιμο το καλώδιο, αλλά για κέντρο δεν μπορώ, στείλε πμ να στο αφήσω κάπου Ν.Κοσμο ή Καλλιθέα.[/quote]
καλά που περίμενα να πάρεις...  ::   ::  ναι καλλιθέα στη δημοσθένους. ή στον ταύρο;
για τα βύσματα...[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RJ11,_RJ14,_RJ25"]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RJ11,_RJ14,_RJ25[/url][/quote:2gdv0xmn]
έχεις πι μι...

----------


## geomanous

Επειδη πλεον το ups λεει οτι εχει 6 λεπτα uptime πλεον κταλαβαινω πως μαλλον η μπαταρια ειναι νεκρη (1,5 χρονο μετα με ελαχιστες εκφορτισεις).

Εκτος απο τα γνωστα... δησιος (~100Ε) , γερμανος κτλ... και εκτος απο τις μαμισιες (~150Ε) εχει βρει κανενας καμμια καλη ακρη????

----------


## papashark

Eχει το μαγαζί που τα αγοράσαμε http://www.pc-land.gr/products.aspx?procatID=7

Αλλά δεν έμεινα ιδιαίτερα ικανοποιημένος. Εμένα μου σκάσανε 2 μπαταρίες, αλλά μπορεί να ήταν και από την ζέστη (τι να σου κάνει ο ανεμιστήρας όταν ο χώρος έχει 60 βαθμούς από μόνος του....)

----------


## costas43gr

Τελευταία φορά είχα πάρει κάτι φτηνές περίπου με 55€ το ζευγάρι τα 2x18Ah και ακόμα κρατάνε...είναι να σου κάτσει....  ::

----------


## kinglyr

από πού τις είχες πάρει κώστα...

----------


## geomanous

http://www.batteries.gr/product_info.ph ... ts_id=1773

Αυτες εδω ειναι παιδια, ετσι? επειξη εβγαλα τις παλιες αλλα πρεπει να ξηλωσω τις συνδεσεις για να βρω μοντελο και δεν προτιθεμαι να το κανω αυτο... Γιαυτο ρωταω.

Αν και στην περιγραφη αναφερονται διαφορα smart ups 1400 επειδη εχω σκοπο να ζητησω αποστολη στο σπιτι καθως 12~13 κιλα δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο να μπουν στην μπαγαζιερα λεω καλυτερα να σιγουρευτω...

φανταζομαι επισης οτι χρησιμοποιουμε απλως τους παλιους connecto-ρες για τις καινουριες μπαταριες, right?

thx

----------


## costas43gr

> από πού τις είχες πάρει κώστα...


Απο ένα μαγαζί ηλεκτρονικών στον Αγ. Δημήτριο.

----------


## costas43gr

geomanous, ναι αυτές είναι και με την τάση και την χωρητικότητα των μπαταριών, είναι σταθερό το μέγεθος και η μορφή των μπαταριών..
Πριν τις αγοράσεις, μίλα στο τηλ., πριν κάνεις την παραγγελία για σιγουριά.  ::  
Οσο για τα φις την ασφάλεια και τις βίδες θα τις κρατήσεις για το νέο σετ μπαταριών, έρχονται συνήθως σκέτες. Τις βάζεις μαζί και τις ενώνεις με 2 λουρίδες φαρδύ σελοτε'ι'π ή ταινία διπλής όψης ανάμεσά τους για να γίνουν ένα ενιαίο σύνολο.

----------


## geomanous

> geomanous, ναι αυτές είναι και με την τάση και την χωρητικότητα των μπαταριών, είναι σταθερό το μέγεθος και η μορφή των μπαταριών..
> Πριν τις αγοράσεις, μίλα στο τηλ., πριν κάνεις την παραγγελία για σιγουριά.  
> Οσο για τα φις την ασφάλεια και τις βίδες θα τις κρατήσεις για το νέο σετ μπαταριών, έρχονται συνήθως σκέτες. Τις βάζεις μαζί και τις ενώνεις με 2 λουρίδες φαρδύ σελοτε'ι'π ή ταινία διπλής όψης ανάμεσά τους για να γίνουν ένα ενιαίο σύνολο.


πηγα και πηρα καινουριες μπαταριες. Οι παλιες ηταν 18AH ενω οι καινουριες 17,5AH... μικρο το κακο... ομως το running time παραμενει ελαχιστο (~5 λεπτα συμφωνα με τις προροφοριες που τραβαω απο την σειριακη)... πολυ περιεργο αυτο. Τι επαθε στα καλα καθουμενα???

----------


## papashark

Mιας που έχουμε πιάσει την κουβέντα, σκεφτόμουν κάποιες καμένες που έχω να τις αλλάξω με μεγαλύτερες (2χ20Ah), τι λέτε ?

----------


## costas43gr

> πηγα και πηρα καινουριες μπαταριες. Οι παλιες ηταν 18AH ενω οι καινουριες 17,5AH... μικρο το κακο... ομως το running time παραμενει ελαχιστο (~5 λεπτα συμφωνα με τις προροφοριες που τραβαω απο την σειριακη)... πολυ περιεργο αυτο. Τι επαθε στα καλα καθουμενα???


Αν δεν κάνεις calibration μετά από μια πλήρη φόρτιση τουλάχιστον 8 ωρών, δεν γίνετε να τις δει σωστά, δεν είναι plu n play , το λέει στην APC...
Πριν κάνεις αυτό, μπορείς να κάνεις ενα self-test κρατώντας το power boton για μερικά sec και εφόσον ανάψει το led battery και αρχίσει να αναβοσβήνει, μετα το αφηνεις και επανερχετε στην κανονικη λειτουργια του.(Εφόσον είναι συνδεόμενο στην παροχή ρεύματος κανονικά)


Αν συνεχίσει να δείχνει λάθος στοιχειά, δοκίμασε να βάλεις φορτίο αρκετό, ώστε να ανάψει και το 2ο led στην μπάρα του υπολογιστή (φορτίου) και δες αν αρχίζει να αναβοσβήνει η άλλη μπάρα της κατάστασης φόρτισης των μπαταριών. Αν αρχίσει να αναβοσβήνει το ups είναι στα τελευταία του, δεν εχω εχω καταφέρει να κάνω κάτι με 2 που κάνουν το ίδιο σύμπτωμα....και φυσικά σβήνουν σε λίγα λεπτά (με αλλαγμένες μπαταριές).

----------


## costas43gr

> Mιας που έχουμε πιάσει την κουβέντα, σκεφτόμουν κάποιες καμένες που έχω να τις αλλάξω με μεγαλύτερες (2χ20Ah), τι λέτε ?


Αν χωράνε μέσα γιατί να μην κάνουν, απλός θα αργεί να τις φορτίσει, δεν έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά για το κύκλωμα φόρτισης.(Αν δεν χωράνε βάλε μεγάλα καλώδια, χονδρά)
Σε ένα μικρο που είχε μια 1,3Ah, έριξα μια 7Ah με καλώδια και δουλεύει κανονικά, και κρατάει κάνα μισάωρο με 3/4 , από 5 λεπτά που κράταγε με την δικιά του...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Mιας που έχουμε πιάσει την κουβέντα, σκεφτόμουν κάποιες καμένες που έχω να τις αλλάξω με μεγαλύτερες (2χ20Ah), τι λέτε ?
> 
> 
> Αν χωράνε μέσα γιατί να μην κάνουν, απλός θα αργεί να τις φορτίσει, δεν έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά για το κύκλωμα φόρτισης.(Αν δεν χωράνε βάλε μεγάλα καλώδια, χονδρά)
> Σε ένα μικρο που είχε μια 1,3Ah, έριξα μια 7Ah με καλώδια και δουλεύει κανονικά, και κρατάει κάνα μισάωρο με 3/4 , από 5 λεπτά που κράταγε με την δικιά του...


Καλά, όχι και τέτοια υπερβολή, από 1.3 σε 7 συζητάμε για χ5, είχε συζητηθεί ότι μπορεί να μην αντέξει το κύκλωμα φόρτησης...

Μέσα πάντως οι 20αρες δεν χωράνε, αλλά με ένα χοντρό καλώδιο και έξω, μια χαρά θα παίξουν, άσε που θα αντέχουν περισσότερο στην ζέστη  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

άνετα... Tα SUA1400 και 3000 είναι σκυλιά... το δεύτερο παίρνει και battery extension οπότε.. you get the point

όταν αλλάζετε μπαταριές... Calibration, Calibration, Calibration.. αλλιώς θα δείχνει αλλά αντί άλλων στους χρόνους! κατά προτίμηση το Manual που έχουμε περιγράψει νωρίτερα στο thread!

----------


## NetTraptor

Ααα από τις CSB (τις οποίες χρησιμοποιεί και η APC παρεμπιπτόντως) η EVX σειρά αντέχει λίγο παραπάνω και είναι για περισσότερες βαθιές εκφορτήσεις. Tip..

----------


## geomanous

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geomanous
> 
> πηγα και πηρα καινουριες μπαταριες. Οι παλιες ηταν 18AH ενω οι καινουριες 17,5AH... μικρο το κακο... ομως το running time παραμενει ελαχιστο (~5 λεπτα συμφωνα με τις προροφοριες που τραβαω απο την σειριακη)... πολυ περιεργο αυτο. Τι επαθε στα καλα καθουμενα???
> 
> 
> Αν δεν κάνεις calibration μετά από μια πλήρη φόρτιση τουλάχιστον 8 ωρών, δεν γίνετε να τις δει σωστά, δεν είναι plu n play , το λέει στην APC...
> Πριν κάνεις αυτό, μπορείς να κάνεις ενα self-test κρατώντας το power boton για μερικά sec και εφόσον ανάψει το led battery και αρχίσει να αναβοσβήνει, μετα το αφηνεις και επανερχετε στην κανονικη λειτουργια του.(Εφόσον είναι συνδεόμενο στην παροχή ρεύματος κανονικά)
> 
> 
> Αν συνεχίσει να δείχνει λάθος στοιχειά, δοκίμασε να βάλεις φορτίο αρκετό, ώστε να ανάψει και το 2ο led στην μπάρα του υπολογιστή (φορτίου) και δες αν αρχίζει να αναβοσβήνει η άλλη μπάρα της κατάστασης φόρτισης των μπαταριών. Αν αρχίσει να αναβοσβήνει το ups είναι στα τελευταία του, δεν εχω εχω καταφέρει να κάνω κάτι με 2 που κάνουν το ίδιο σύμπτωμα....και φυσικά σβήνουν σε λίγα λεπτά (με αλλαγμένες μπαταριές).


Με μια λαμπα 100w κρατησε 3 ωρες παρα 10 λεπτα το ups!!!!! Τωρα βεβαια που το γυρισα στην πριζα εβαλα φορτιο πανω του καθως ο κομβος μετραει ηδη 3 ωρες downtime... ε, μην το παρακανουμε...
Δεν πιστευω να ζοριζεται το ups οντας ετσι,ε? Λογικα εχοντας σταθερη παροχη, η φορτιση ειναι μια ανεξαρτητη διαδικασια..

thx for the advice... ειχε περασει αρκετος καιρος απο την προηγουμενη φορα και ειχα ξεχασει τη διαδικασια αυτη... Για να δουμε τωρα οταν θα δωσει 100% battery charge ποσο runtime θα εχει...

----------


## Exoticom

Μιας και η μπαταρίες του ups που είχαμε πάρει ,από τις πολύωρες διακοπές τις Δ… τα φτυσανε.Μηπως έχει κανείς να μου προτείνει κάποιο αξιόπιστο μαγαζί να αγοράσω καινούργιες σε καλή τιμή(Θα προτιμούσα CSB)
Όποιος γνωρίζει ας μου στείλει ένα pm.
Μια και το χάλι τις Δ.. θα συνεχιστή και το καλοκαιρή να είμαστε προετοιμασμένη.

----------


## costas43gr

Εδω έχει ότι ζητάς ακριβώς http://www.batteries.gr/product_info.ph ... ts_id=1773 , δεν γνωρίζω κάτι άλλο, κανε ένα τηλ. και ψάξε και αλλού...

----------


## downlots

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Mιας που έχουμε πιάσει την κουβέντα, σκεφτόμουν κάποιες καμένες που έχω να τις αλλάξω με μεγαλύτερες (2χ20Ah), τι λέτε ?
> 
> 
> Αν χωράνε μέσα γιατί να μην κάνουν, απλός θα αργεί να τις φορτίσει, δεν έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά για το κύκλωμα φόρτισης.(Αν δεν χωράνε βάλε μεγάλα καλώδια, χονδρά)
> Σε ένα μικρο που είχε μια 1,3Ah, έριξα μια 7Ah με καλώδια και δουλεύει κανονικά, και κρατάει κάνα μισάωρο με 3/4 , από 5 λεπτά που κράταγε με την δικιά του...



Έχω και εγώ ένα ups που έιχε μια 12V-7,2Ah η οπία τα έφτυσε!
Έχω δύο καινούριες για να την αλλάξω η μία είναι 12Ah και η άλλη 24Ah ποιά απο τις δύο να βάλω?

ΥΓ: Το ups ειναι KEVO (UPS-650M)

----------


## downlots

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...



Αν τις βάλω και τις δύο παράλληλα θα κάνω δουλειά ή θα κάνω μπάμ?  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Μπαμ, δεν θα κάνει όσο είναι φορτισμένες, είναι όλα ωραία και καλά, αλλά όταν αδειάσουν μετά από διακοπή και ζητήσουν μεγάλο ρεύμα φόρτισης, θα πάθει πιθανόν ζημιά το κύκλωμα φόρτισης αν δεν έχει περιοριστή ρεύματος.
Μην το ρισκάρεις, βάλε μια λίγο μεγαλύτερη αν θες, αλλά όχι πολλά Ah παραπάνω...

----------


## Themis Ap

Mήπως έχει κανείς κανένα σχηματικό διάγραμμα των κυκλωμάτων του su1400inet που είχαμε πάρει από την πρώτη ομαδική;

Ανάβει το κόκκινο λαμπάκι μετά το self-test που κάνει, αλλά δεν πρέπει να είναι θέμα μπαταρίας μιας και αυτές βγάζουν κανονικά 24V (οι 2 μαζί). Το ups λειτουργεί κανονικά όταν είναι στο ρεύμα (με αναμμένο κλασσικά το λαμπάκι του "προβλήματος μπαταρίας"). Όταν κλείσω το ρεύμα και έχω φορτίο στην έξοδο, αμέσως κλείνει.

Βέβαια το ανεμιστηράκι που έχει πάνω, δουλεύει και αυτό κανονικά με τα 25V.

Αφού περνάει κανονικά ρεύμα, μάλλον κάποιο ρελεδάκι δεν δουλεύει και το ψάχνουμε...


Αν κάποιος έχει και μπορεί να το βάλει κάπου θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο  ::  
ΥΓ: Αν μάλιστα ήταν και σε ιντερνετικά προσβάσιμο τόπο θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Το ότι βγάζουν 24 και οι δυο μαζί δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και καλές. Μπορεί να έχουν τάση όταν τις μετράς με το πολυμετρο, όταν δεν έχουν φορτίο αλλά ή πέφτει πολύ η τάση τους, ή δεν φορτίζουν πλέον λόγο βλάβης ή λόγο παλαιότητας και έτσι δεν δεν δίνουν αμπέρ για το φορτίο. Μπορεί επίσης να είναι χαλασμένη η μια μπαταριά μόνον.
Δοκιμάστε από κάποιο άλλο τις μπαταρίες να δείτε αν λειτουργούν σωστά και αυτές και το ups.
Επίσης βγάλτε την φύσα και ελέγξτε τις συνδέσεις και τις επαφές γενικά, κάντε κι ένα ρεσετ στο ups.

----------


## costas43gr

Έχει κάνεις υπόψιν του που μπορούμε να βρούμε ασφάλειες προς αντικατάσταση για τα 1400αρια , στις μπαταρίες, μια μπλε που έχει πάνω σαν γέφυρα.
Σε πολλά ups λειώνει λόγο των υγρών που βγάζουν στο τέλος τους και αχρηστεύετε.

----------


## socrates

Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και από μένα...

Η ασφάλεια που λέμε γράφει πάνω 100A και 32V

----------


## slapper

είχα και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα όταν πήγα να αλλάξω μπαταρίες στο ups..είχα φάει τον 
κόσμο σε ηλεκτρολογία κτλ και τίποτα...
τελικά βρήκα σχεδόν την ίδια δηλαδή 32V 85A αν θυμάμαι καλά στην αρχή της ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ που ξεκινάει δηλαδή στην ηλία ηλιού.
προς το παρόν παίζει απροβλημάτιστα δεν έχω δει κάτι περίεργο..  ::   ::

----------


## pathfinder

Αν ειναι και βρεθεί κάτι θα με ενδιέφερε και εμενα!

----------


## costas43gr

Λοιπον , μετα απο ψαξιμο, βρηκα στην rs και *ασφαλεις Pudenz* και *Connector Anderson* για οποιον χρειαζετε.
Η τιμη ειναι τσιμπιμενη βασικα, αλλα αν εχει καποιος ακρη, ας βοηθησει, διαφορετικα να μαζευτουμε και παραγγειλουμε κατι απο rs μια φορα, ομαδικα.

http://gr.rs-online.com/web/search/sear ... &R=4316747

http://gr.rs-online.com/web/search/sear ... &R=6120150

----------


## Themis Ap

Μήπως έχει κανείς περισσευούμενο serial cable για τη σύνδεση του APC Smart-UPS 1400VA με PC;

----------


## costas43gr

Φτιάξε ένα, 2 φις θες και 3 καλώδια...χάλασε κάνα παλιό σειριακό RS232 .!
Έχω φώτο σε αρχικά ποστ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Περισσευούμενα δεν θα βρεις πολλά. Κάποτε τα πουλούσαν χρυσά και οι υπόλοιποι τα χρησιμοποιούν.

Παράγγειλε ένα από εδώ. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/APC-Smart-...item2ec17cfdfb

----------


## klarabel

To θέμα που έχει αυτό το καλώδιο επειδή και εγώ το είχα ψάξει παλαιότερα είναι ότι το RJ45 που έχει πάνω είναι 10pin. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα. Οπως επίσης και το layout νομίζω είχα δυσκολευτεί να το βρώ, μέχρι βέβαια που βρίκα ένα από παλιό APC.

Το έχει φτιάξει κανείς ? Και αν ναι που βρήκε τον κοννέκτορ ?

----------


## Themis Ap

Εγώ θα φτιάξω το απλό καλωδιάκι από τα σχέδια που έχει δώσει ο costas43gr. Τι RJ45 τώρα; Απλά πράγματα, μπαμ μπαμ  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Οπα λάθος... Αυτό που είχα παραθέσει είναι για νεώτερα UPS. 
Αυτό είναι:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UPS-Cable-...#ht_962wt_1163

Και ναι ακόμα κοστίζει. 

Χτύπα το Pinout. Εύκολα πράγματα.
http://pinouts.ru/UPS/apc_smart_cable_pinout.shtml

----------

